# Shot line



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What line are you using for your shot? That's if you're using main line, shot line, then leader.

I read that flourocarbon can break down so it's not good to use for the shot line, just leader.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I personally don't use a shot line. Just my main line 12-17lb Suffix, small swivel, then 6-12lb Fluro leader. I generally try to put all of my shot on my mainline, with maybe 1 or 2 split shot on my leader. I try to keep the shot as far away from the hook as there is visibility, but that is just a personal preference for me. In my opinion a shot line, is just another place that your equipment could potentially fail you by breaking. I don't mean in anyway that they are not useful, I just have never felt the need to use one, but that is just me!


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I agree. Usually I do what you do but I thought about using a shot line instead. So are you changing shot often at the end of your mainline for fresh line? I'm also referring to a pin reel...not that theres much of a difference with set up.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

All I use is a pin. I personally don't notice much wear on my mainline from my split shot. They generally stay in the same place, and if I need to, I can adjust the length of the leader I am using. However I haven't had much abrasion when sliding the shot up and down. I use the water gremlin no wing split shot. My mainline has yet to fail me due to weak spots caused by shot. Again this is just how I do things, and is no way the only way.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Shot line can be beneficial for some high risk/high reward areas. What I mean by this is...You find a pod of fish that is hugging really tight to some lumber. Per say the only way you can get a dunk in an area is to cast upstream and let your float run right into the high risk "snag" area. If you are running your float in the safe zone "snags not likely" you have less of a chance to hookup a fish.

Running a shot line rigged properly will allow you to get back into the action quicker if you in fact have rigged your shot line accordingly. 

Some people believe that putting shot on a leader is a big no no. As it weakens the leader. In some part yes, when you crimp down on the shot it does mar the leader. Maybe not enough to make much of a difference, but sure it puts a kink or dent in the leader. Depending on the poundage strength, it may or may not make much of a difference. Crimp in 10lb leader vs. 4lb leader is greatly different.

Ok back to the shot line....

Here is how an effective shot line is rigged for example:

1. Main line 14lb mono
2. Shot line 12lb mono
3. Leader 10lb floro

You want to decrease the poundage like above so that if you do get a snag in those high risk/high reward areas that you are only loosing your leader and not the shot line itself. If you did this:

1. Main line 14lb
2. Shot line 12lb
3. Leader 12lb

There is a chance when you snag up you will just loose the rig entirely.

Another reason I have used a shot line in the past is for cold weather fishing. When we get into the dead of winter when the snot freezes in your nose, we all know that having to re-rig with cold hands is difficult at times. 

Running a shot line means I can from the comfort of my warm house, rig up correctly, then if I break off streamside, I am usually only tying on a new leader and hook. No fumbling of shot streamside as it is still attached.

-KSU


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Makes perfect sense KSUFLASH. How long is your shot line usually? I know with water levels being pretty low you may not want too much stuff hanging below the float?

Are you opposed to using fluorocarbon for shot line? I read that by placing the shot on there can remove the coating on some lines as you crimp them down or move them around.

I currently have 12lb on the reel. I was going to run a 10lb fluoro shot line and a 6lb fluoro leader.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Mono or Floro as a shot line probably wont make much of a difference, as what will break or should break first is your leader if the leader is infact less poundage then the shot line.

I prefer to bring a small spool of mono for a shot line. I save the Floro for the leader as for some reason that line is way more expensive then a 300 yard spool of mono.

If you prefer to use swivels it would go like this:

1. Main line
2. Swivel
3. Shot line
4. Swivel
5. leader
6. Hook

Now if you get really creative you can pre-make your shot line at home. If you know a general idea of how many shot your float can handle you can do the following:

1. Take shot line and tie a swivel at each end of the line. 
2. Crimp on shot 
3. wind them up and put into individual baggies. I get those clear plastic craft baggies at Pat Catans or Jo Ann fabrics

If you break off, you can pull out a baggie, it is pre rigged. Tie your main line to the top swivel. Tie your leader to the bottom swivel. Go back to fishing.

As far as shot line length, its personal preference. Probably no more then 24" is needed.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Fluorocarbon sinks faster then any other line. Its weird to me since I been fishing saltwater since I was young. Using leader is a must for any salty fish or you will get Worked hard. We always Used leader strength duable your mainline. So 10ib main line 20ib fluoro. Brought in Dozens of Monster Tarpon on 12ibs test with 20 or 30ibs fluro. But I do see the reason for this method is to protect ur expensive floats and even ur shot line.
Sucks how its so hard to find Leader in ohio. GO down south at a bass pro shop you can find up to 50 diff brands and 30yards of leader costing more then $100.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

KSUFLASH said:


> Mono or Floro as a shot line probably wont make much of a difference, as what will break or should break first is your leader if the leader is infact less poundage then the shot line.
> 
> I prefer to bring a small spool of mono for a shot line. I save the Floro for the leader as for some reason that line is way more expensive then a 300 yard spool of mono.
> 
> ...


The info is greatly appreciated. I'm going to start pretying shot line and throwing them in baggies.

How do you put new line on your cenrepin reel and how often do you change it. I'm referring to the mainline, not the backing; as that probably can be on there forever.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Backing can stay on a long time. I change mine only when I want a different color showing through the ported side of the spool. Maybe every other year. Gives the pin a different look from the side.

Main line I will change once it gets low on the spool. Meaning throughout the coarse of a season, with breakoffs, burrs on the line, knots, etc... When I cut those sections of line off, eventually I begin seeing the backing color up through the mono. It is then that I will change. 

I will also change if I take a centerpin to Canada as I will usually spool the main up with heavy line so that I can run heavy leader.

I use a blood knot to tie my mono filament to the backing, then spool it up like you would a spinning reel. You do have to use your fingers to evenly fill the centerpin, as there is no spool movement up/down like a spinning reel.

-KSU


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

A tip I've learned over the years of ocean fishing is tie your leaders with hooks attached. Then get a noodle that kids play with in pools. You can cut it to any size or shape and wrap your leaders around the cut noodle securing the line with masking tape or any other tape. Keep in your pocket and use as needed. Does this make sense to everyone? If not I will try and find a pic and post it.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

What about a surgeons knot instead of a blood knot? That's what I use for tying tippet on leaders for fly fishing.


----------

